# Which DRO - Acu-Rite VUE?



## beeser (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm beginning the search for a DRO to be used on my Bridgeport mill.  I'm currently leaning in the direction of an Acu-Rite VUE primarily because the mill previously had Acu-Rite scales but now long gone, which will make the installation much easier.  Any opinions on the VUE?


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd go for it if money was no object.


----------



## mksj (Jan 16, 2018)

I had the Acu-Rite VUE on my last mill, was very nice and worked well. But at it's current price for the 3 axis mill version (around $1700), I would go with the Easson 12B (or C which is the same but horizontal format) which is 1/3 the price and has a great display. The scales should be fairly similar with regard to sizing, you can lookup the mounting dimensions. Alternatively you could get a 3 Axis EL700 with magnetic scales for the slightly less cost as the Acu-Rite VUE with 3 glass scales. I currently have the EL700 4 axis on my mill, very nice bright display with the more functions vs.  Acu-Rite VUE. The only minor criticism I have of the EL700 is it uses a touch screen for the keys, so they can be a bit finicky at times and no positive click. If you go with glass scales than I would say go with the Easson 12B (they are about $500 through Aliexpress, $700 via domestic suppliers), if magnetic than consider the EL700.


----------



## Sandia (Jan 16, 2018)

I have the "VUE" on my mill.  About 6 years old, and still works perfect. Easy to use.


----------



## solo (Mar 3, 2018)

I have a acu-rite VUE I'm going to sell. It's used, about two yrs in service, but very good shape. Have you bought one yet?


----------



## beeser (Mar 3, 2018)

solo said:


> I have a acu-rite VUE I'm going to sell. It's used, about two yrs in service, but very good shape. Have you bought one yet?


Not yet.  If it's for a 48" table shoot me a PM with details.


----------



## PT Doc (May 15, 2018)

Newall DP 1200?


----------



## Eddyde (May 15, 2018)

+1 on the Easson, had it for a couple of years now, absolutely no problems, $500 out the door.


----------



## Sandia (May 16, 2018)

I have the Accurite Vue on my mill as well. It is about 5 years old, no problems with it.  Sure would hate to do without it.


----------

